# Carl Brown



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like Carl Brown's lessons. He is so knowledgeable! His guitar lessons are amazing. I just thought I would share this lesson on speed with you. My speed isn't exactly where I would like to be. 

A great lesson!

~[video=youtube;kK3yH3WPb-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK3yH3WPb-A[/video]


----------

